# Klipsch RP setup with sub



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

I have put my Klipsch floorstandings and center to 80hz in my amp so the sub takes over all the low beneath 80hz, right?
But if the sub isn't on because it doesn't get a signal and if I'm listening music on a low volume will then the sounds below 80hz taken by the floorstands or not?
I mean you hear a better bass when the sub is on but it doesn't always comes directly out of standby when I put on my music. It can take a while or also depending the song which has a lower bass, right?

How do you people solve these issues?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Usually you'd turn the gain down on the sub, and turn the trim up in the avr. Try not to get past 0. What values are they at now?


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,

Fronts are on +2db (Klipsch RP-250F)
center +4db (Klipsch RP-250C because then I hear the good conversations in the movies)
surrounds +6db (these are Q-Acoustics 2010i speakers)
subwoofer 0db at this time (Klipsch R110SW)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. Where is the volume knob at on the sub? For example, 50%.


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

I guess now it is on 40/45% and db is on 0 in my amp.
The front, center and rears are on 80hz in my amp en the sub is on 120hz in the amp and the lfe on the sub is fully open


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

By selecting "Subwoofer - Yes" in the AVR and setting a crossover point, the sub will take everything from that point down. When the sub is not getting a signal, the mains still will not play anything below that crossover point. The resulting sound may lack a little bass, as it seems you are hearing.

If the sub is set to "Auto" or "Standby" as opposed to just "On", it will respond only to signals meant for the sub but this may result in switching problems if the signals to the sub are not meeting the minimum criteria established by the subwoofer. 

Looking at one of your other posts I can see you may be experiencing a bit of a ground-loop issue so leaving your sub "On" during listening may not be so pleasing to your ears at the moment. Solve that problem first, then perhaps set your subwoofer to "On" during use and use a sound mode on your AVR that will allow the subs to play with the mains for music listening - this would be "Stereo" on my Denon - not sure exactly what it is on the Onkyo.


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for this good explanation, the ground loop issue has been solved by turning the gain on the sub a little bit lower because yesterday evening while watching a movie I found the bass moments very loud so I decreased the sub gain a little bit and the db in the amp is 0db.

If I play the music low it won't turn on and when I put it louder it turns on then put it less louder and it stays on.
But ok maybe I need to leave it on. I cannot use a wall outlet switch to put the sub and amp on when I use it because I use zone2 for the kitchen without a sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think the signal required to turn it on May be higher than what it takes to keep it on? Don't know. I forgot to ask if you level matched your system. In low volume situations I just bump the sub trim up till they turn on, then back it down again. That way overall volume can stay low but the subs turn on. Convenient? No. Works? Yes.


----------



## rytec (Mar 4, 2015)

:T same as I do at the moment.

Yes I have calibrated the system with Audyssey EQ


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I guess it's time for someone with a higher pay grade to come in. Lol. Philm63 covered anything else I had.


----------

